# Spirometry



## Candice_Fenildo (May 14, 2010)

Hi List, I was wondering if there are any Otolaryngology Practices that are succesfully billing and utilizing the Spirometry in your practice?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## mburke81 (May 17, 2010)

We do bill 94010 for spirometry when we do allergy testing and it is paid by all our payers.
Good Luck


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 17, 2010)

MBurke. thats what i found too. Thanks so much for your reply  
you wouldnt want to share some documention as far as what you chart for the prodedure would you. ?


----------

